# Windows Lowered by Key Remote



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Can the windows be lowered by pressing the key remote?

As I locked my car last week, and when I was coming back to it I unlocked the boot and unlocked the car, and both windows where down about 2". When they where definatly all the way up when I left the car?

Regards


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, by pressing and holding the lock or unlock button, but only if the option for Comfort Windows is ticked in one of the DIS menus.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes the windows can be raised up or down from the key fob. By pressing the unlock button the windows will open and by pressing the lock button the windows will close.You can switch this feature off on the DIS.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It also depends on your spec. According to my manual ... opening / closing of the windows with the key fob only works on those cars "without an anti-theft alarm system". Otherwise you have to operate the windows by putting your key in the lock and turning and holding left or right.
This certainly seems to be the case for my new TT - it doesn't work by holding down the key fob, only with the key in the lock.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Thanks for the replys, My keyfob does work the windows up and down and my car has ultrasonic alarm sensors. 

Regards


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Noob question... Where is the DIS menu?


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Use the wiper stick ( there is a button underneath the stick )


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the replys, My keyfob does work the windows up and down and my car has ultrasonic alarm sensors.
> 
> Regards


How long did you have to hold the keyfob button down for to make it work ?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


It just needs a continuous press as opposed to the single brief press to lock or unlock the car. Holding the unlock button for about 2 or 3 seconds at most should start the windows either raising or lowering.

You must go into the DIS menus though and select (tick) the 'Comfort Windows' setting or the function will not be enabled.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Found the menu item for Convenience windows and set it up - works now as described. Thanks for that  
I wonder why it says in the manual that it won't work on cars with an alarm.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Pretty sure i cant do this on my car, checked DIS Menu and ticked conveninece window option, no such luck!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bayley said:


> Pretty sure i cant do this on my car, checked DIS Menu and ticked convenience window option, no such luck!


May be worth trying the window reset routine:

Both doors open
Turn the ignition on - don't start the engine
windows down and then straight back up
when the windows are up release the switch momentarily
pull the switches back up and hold for 3 to 5 seconds
let the switches go
ignition off

that completes the reset.

Or perhaps this doesn't work on a roadster? Or it only works with the roof up?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

brittan said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure i cant do this on my car, checked DIS Menu and ticked convenience window option, no such luck!
> ...


All good points i shall try all of this and get back to you after ive ate my fosties


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The remote windows down function is very useful in this hot weather. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> The remote windows down function is very useful in this hot weather. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Until your window regulator breaks :lol:


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

does anyone have an idea why long press on the unlock button on the remote control would bring both windows down but long press on lock would bring only the passenger side window up and not the drivers? Driver side window works okay when operated manually from inside. Thanks in advance.


----------

